# clr



## Tony14 (Jun 19, 2005)

if you soak bottles, say in quarter of the bucket CLR and the rest water, would that affect any of the colors on the aqua, cobalt and amber bottles? Just wondering before I tried it out.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope it won't affect the colour at all,  no chemicals can affect the colour of glass without eating into and damaging the glass or dissolving it and the goop in CLR can't do that.


----------



## RazorsEdge (Jun 19, 2005)

why would you dilute it? use full strenth for best results.....thats like....watering down......glue or something....its not as effective


----------

